# Wolfwood's Outback Rally Headquarters



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My Webpage

Doug we did it! she's all done!!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

egregg57 -- That is really funny. She's going to love it.









Don't forget we have Jewel's place next. She even said something about leaving people there to help. What a sport.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

campmg said:


> egregg57 -- That is hilarious. She's going to love it.
> 
> Don't forget we have Jewel's place next. She even said something about leaving people there to help. What a sport.




I have taken this thing WAaAaAAAAAYY TOO far. I haven't even met Wolfwood yet But at this point I am sure that when I do I am going to be picking pieces of bag pipe out of my hide for days!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok, I had to look again. I'm still laughing.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> ....when I do I am going to be picking pieces of bag pipe out of my hide for days!


Ow! African Blackwood can leave a nasty splinter....Better hope KB's pipes don't have any nickel slides. They might be cold too!









Tim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

aw boy! I am just going to keep driving West. Wolfie'll never find me!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Relax Eric! It will take her hours to get around the crater that exploding propane storage tank caused. Can you believe a tank that small could make that big a hole! Sheesh!









We'll be to Hole In The Wall (aka: Doxie's place) before she knows what hit her!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I was in stitches!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> egregg57 -- That is really funny. She's going to love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doug is gone now too! who's gonna start on his place?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> egregg57 -- That is really funny. She's going to love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doug is gone now too! who's gonna start on his place?
[/quote]
do you have his address?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> egregg57 -- That is really funny. She's going to love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doug is gone now too! who's gonna start on his place?
[/quote]
do you have his address?








[/quote]
I bet we could google him!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> egregg57 -- That is really funny. She's going to love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doug is gone now too! who's gonna start on his place?
[/quote]
do you have his address?








[/quote]
I bet we could google him!
[/quote]
No need to google nothing! I'm back. He's gone. and I've  got his address !


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

.....as for Eric....

yeah....

welllllllllll

Lost River CG .... Sites 29 & 30.....Bagpipes....3:00am










Need I say more?

Oh yeah....you live in the next town, my silly little friend.... [for those of you who wouldn't know otherwise, these are towns of 3k & 5k people].....VERY  tough places to remain anonymous..... ANYONE can be found....and there's no 'googling' necessary...

..... as for the African Blackwood ... yeah .... it splinters


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

WOLF! We only had your best interests at heart!! Okay so we "fixed" the wrong house. Dougs in jail after a high speed watermelon chase and I am lost somewhere in the mid-west.

Not the bag pipes! PlLLEeesSsESsee!!! NOt the bag pipes!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> WOLF! We only had your best interests at heart!! Okay so we "fixed" the wrong house. Dougs in jail after a high speed watermelon chase and I am lost somewhere in the mid-west.
> 
> Not the bag pipes! PlLLEeesSsESsee!!! NOt the bag pipes!!!!!










you're hilarious!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> WOLF! We only had your best interests at heart!! Okay so we "fixed" the wrong house. Dougs in jail after a high speed watermelon chase and I am lost somewhere in the mid-west.
> 
> Not the bag pipes! PlLLEeesSsESsee!!! NOt the bag pipes!!!!!










you're hilarious!
[/quote]

No Just SCARED!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> WOLF! We only had your best interests at heart!! Okay so we "fixed" the wrong house. Dougs in jail after a high speed watermelon chase and I am lost somewhere in the mid-west.
> 
> Not the bag pipes! PlLLEeesSsESsee!!! NOt the bag pipes!!!!!










you're hilarious!
[/quote]

No Just SCARED!!!!
[/quote]
now, now....just how much harm can one little set of bagpipes do????


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> WOLF! We only had your best interests at heart!! Okay so we "fixed" the wrong house. Dougs in jail after a high speed watermelon chase and I am lost somewhere in the mid-west.
> 
> Not the bag pipes! PlLLEeesSsESsee!!! NOt the bag pipes!!!!!










you're hilarious!
[/quote]

No Just SCARED!!!!
[/quote]
now, now....just how much harm can one little set of bagpipes do????
[/quote]

I think I am going to find out. DW is gonna kill me too!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> WOLF! We only had your best interests at heart!! Okay so we "fixed" the wrong house. Dougs in jail after a high speed watermelon chase and I am lost somewhere in the mid-west.
> 
> Not the bag pipes! PlLLEeesSsESsee!!! NOt the bag pipes!!!!!










you're hilarious!
[/quote]

No Just SCARED!!!!
[/quote]
now, now....just how much harm can one little set of bagpipes do????
[/quote]

I think I am going to find out. DW is gonna kill me too!
[/quote]
hmmm....are you going to need a splinter doctor?


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> WOLF! We only had your best interests at heart!! Okay so we "fixed" the wrong house. Dougs in jail after a high speed watermelon chase and I am lost somewhere in the mid-west.
> 
> Not the bag pipes! PlLLEeesSsESsee!!! NOt the bag pipes!!!!!










you're hilarious!
[/quote]

No Just SCARED!!!!
[/quote]
now, now....just how much harm can one little set of bagpipes do????
[/quote]
You know what they say about the pipes...

They are a joke played on the Scots by the Irish...

And the Scots still haven't gotten the joke
















_And before anyone 'pipes' around my camper at night,
I got this joke from a Scottish pipe playing friend of mine._

Dave


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK Looks good, Soooooooooooooo when we all goin







Any dates nailed down yet?

Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> WOLF! We only had your best interests at heart!! Okay so we "fixed" the wrong house. Dougs in jail after a high speed watermelon chase and I am lost somewhere in the mid-west.
> 
> Not the bag pipes! PlLLEeesSsESsee!!! NOt the bag pipes!!!!!










you're hilarious!
[/quote]

No Just SCARED!!!!
[/quote]
now, now....just how much harm can one little set of bagpipes do????
[/quote]
In the right hands.....who can say?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> OK Looks good, Soooooooooooooo when we all goin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure..but I'm in!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> My Webpage
> 
> Doug we did it! she's all done!!!!


That is just too funny
















Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have bids on the corner lot, right next to the water.

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> In the right hands.....who can say?


Who said anything about *hands?*_









Mark_


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > In the right hands.....who can say?
> 
> 
> Who said anything about *hands?*_
> ...


_

Easy! EASY!_


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> > In the right hands.....who can say?
> 
> 
> Who said anything about *hands?*_
> ...


_

Easy! EASY!
[/quote]
Not to worry, Eric. KB is ALWAYS easy with the Pipes! Cost too much to replace._


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> > In the right hands.....who can say?
> 
> 
> Who said anything about *hands?*_
> ...


_

Easy! EASY!
[/quote]
Not to worry, Eric. KB is ALWAYS easy with the Pipes! Cost too much to replace.
[/quote]

So are you saying no to the Bagpipe Slushy Machine?_


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> > In the right hands.....who can say?
> 
> 
> Who said anything about *hands?*_
> ...


_

Easy! EASY!
[/quote]
Not to worry, Eric. KB is ALWAYS easy with the Pipes! Cost too much to replace.
[/quote]

So are you saying no to the Bagpipe Slushy Machine?
[/quote]

Nope - they're not my pipes...I have no say in the matter (and certainly no control over such 'goings on'.) I'm just saying that you can relax (well - may). The pipes will be carefully handled and with great skill and expertise._


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> > In the right hands.....who can say?
> 
> 
> Who said anything about *hands?*_
> ...


_

Easy! EASY!
[/quote]
Not to worry, Eric. KB is ALWAYS easy with the Pipes! Cost too much to replace.
[/quote]

So are you saying no to the Bagpipe Slushy Machine?
[/quote]

Nope - they're not my pipes...I have no say in the matter (and certainly no control over such 'goings on'.) I'm just saying that you can relax (well - may). The pipes will be carefully handled and with great skill and expertise.
[/quote]

I just can't wait.....







_


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lookin like a 'quote' contest. , who can do the most in one post.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Lookin like a 'quote' contest. , who can do the most in one post.


slow day at the office, John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> > In the right hands.....who can say?
> 
> 
> Who said anything about *hands?*_
> ...


_

Easy! EASY!
[/quote]
I AM calling the splinter dr, it's starting to look like you're gonna need one!_


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Lookin like a 'quote' contest. , who can do the most in one post.


What he said. (but then I guess I just added a quote too..







)


----------

